# Superuser update trouble



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a update show up for Su binaries so I downloaded and it updated to 3.0 and then su didn't want to allow permissions for different apps. Nothing specific,very random and very weird. I had to downgrade my busybox from 1.18.4 to 1.17.1 just to get things working again. I've had old style root for a long time with no problems....any ideas?

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

mad96 said:


> I had a update show up for Su binaries so I downloaded and it updated to 3.0 and then su didn't want to allow permissions for different apps. Nothing specific,very random and very weird. I had to downgrade my busybox from 1.18.4 to 1.17.1 just to get things working again. I've had old style root for a long time with no problems....any ideas?
> 
> BOLTED DOWN.....


No ideas but got the same update after updating superuser n the market. After the update I had a force close but have not had any other problems yet.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

mad96 said:


> I had a update show up for Su binaries so I downloaded and it updated to 3.0 and then su didn't want to allow permissions for different apps. Nothing specific,very random and very weird. I had to downgrade my busybox from 1.18.4 to 1.17.1 just to get things working again. I've had old style root for a long time with no problems....any ideas?
> 
> BOLTED DOWN.....


This is a known bug in 3.0. It's still in beta. It will allow permissions if you manually open the apps that need them.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

watson387 said:


> This is a known bug in 3.0. It's still in beta. It will allow permissions if you manually open the apps that need them.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


Well thats the thing when I opened any app that requires Su perm, like titanium for instance it wouldnt even give me a choice it will instantly deny Su permissions, idk its frustrating to say the least.

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

watson387 said:


> This is a known bug in 3.0. It's still in beta. It will allow permissions if you manually open the apps that need them.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


The latest Superuser app in the market is no longer in Beta it is final.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

try flashing it from recovery, you can download a zip from here

http://androidsu.com/


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I flashed Su version 2.3.6.1 and that fixed all my problems! Oh and a side note I flashed miui just to play on WiFi and it broke root all together just so you guys know

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah i got rid of the new superuser, it kept denying apps upon startup. a very buggy release IMO.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently if the rom dev puts the Su app binaries in /sbin it cant verify the signature properly for the update out of the market

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------

